# Sixers Summer League



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

They added Dionte Christmas, Blake Ahearn, and Rob Kurz. The other Sixers players will be Jrue Holiday, and Marreese Speights.

In this summer league the Sixers will have a split squad with the Nets.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How do you split summer league squads? Christmas should make it to the league.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It's weird, and I can't explain it.

Do summer league teams cost that much that you have to split? How do you decide who coaches? I mean so it's officially about rolling the ball on the floor.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

I like dionte chrismas. He definetly has game. Ill be tuning in to see how Jrue and Marreese play.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Hopefully y'all don't take Christmas. With Louis, don't need another undersized scorer.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Dionte Christmas is 6'5.5 in shoes, I wouldn't call that undersized.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i hope the sixers don't take christmas so the raptors can sign him. derozan+christmas could be a pretty good tandem in 2-3 years.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

After the first game...I liked what I saw from speights. He shot a few too many jumpers but whatever. Jrue looked a little bit nervous but he will be alright. I think it was just jitters.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Follow David Thorpe on twitter, he has a nice assessment of the games. Sadly you guys are going to hate the fact that he was practically drooling all over Maynor, a guy the Sixers could have picked.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The chances of Dionte Christmas even making the training camp roster is very slim now.


----------

